
How Calibiri font could bring down Pakistani government - pknerd
https://www.dawn.com/news/1344654
======
celticninja
Some actual context would be good.

~~~
ElxOthman
The current Prime minister of Pakistan (who is under investigation in Supreme
Court of Pakistan), provided an official document (I am not sure if it is a
document from some bank in UAE or from UAE government) from 2006 which happens
to be written in Calibri font which was not commercially released until 2007.
This fact is being used a possible evidence for a forged document presented to
the highest court of country.

Edit: spell check

